# 3rd row seat for sale



## srv4life (Jun 30, 2008)

allroaders, 
$350.00 plus s&h 
I''m selling the rear facing third row 2 person seat to my 2001. It''s in perfect condition and is great for the kiddos. When you don''t want to use it, fold it down and swing it to the side, where it accordians up and locks in place. Seat is only good for kids and height challenged people though, but would be great to move the kids to the far back to make room for adults or more kids in the rear. 
Make sure you have the mounting holes back there first though, They are probably covered with caps. 
Let me know...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 3rd row seat for sale (srv4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *srv4life* »_allroaders, 
$350.00 plus s&h 
I''m selling the rear facing third row 2 person seat to my 2001. It''s in perfect condition and is great for the kiddos. When you don''t want to use it, fold it down and swing it to the side, where it accordians up and locks in place. Seat is only good for kids and height challenged people though, but would be great to move the kids to the far back to make room for adults or more kids in the rear. 
Make sure you have the mounting holes back there first though, They are probably covered with caps. 
Let me know... 


can you post pics of the mounting location? i'm not at all familiar with this and wonder if all allroads had the mounts, or just ones that were ordered with this option from the factory.
thx


----------



## srv4life (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 3rd row seat for sale (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Sure, I'll go out and snap some pics later and post them havent figured out hot to post pictures on here yet. When I hit the insert image icon, it just puts the words img in the post. How do I browse and get one form my drive on there?


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 3rd row seat for sale (srv4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *srv4life* »_Sure, I'll go out and snap some pics later and post them havent figured out hot to post pictures on here yet. When I hit the insert image icon, it just puts the words img in the post. How do I browse and get one form my drive on there?

You can't link directly from your drive. You have to host the pics first, I use photobucket...............


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

maybe this helps
http://www.allroadfaq.com/content/3rdrow.shtml


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 3rd row seat for sale (srv4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *srv4life* »_Sure, I'll go out and snap some pics later and post them havent figured out hot to post pictures on here yet. When I hit the insert image icon, it just puts the words img in the post. How do I browse and get one form my drive on there?

upload your pictures to a site like photobucket, then you insert the html url in between the img boxes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_maybe this helps
http://www.allroadfaq.com/content/3rdrow.shtml

surprisingly that is of no real value.... it just lists part #'s for different parts of the rear of the car. doesn't tell me what my car came with and/or what i need to put the seat in.
appreciate the effort though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
kinda wonder what the point of that faq is, honestly.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
kinda wonder what the point of that faq is, honestly.










Your joking right?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.allroadfaq.com/content/changes.shtml
go here and it says the 3rd row was an option in 2001


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
Your joking right?

no, dead serious. that link (unless my IE is not working properly) just shows a bunch of part #'s.... i'm assuming those are the parts needed for the seat & equipment... BUT what i was asking is how do i know if my car came with any of that?
original question was do i need to retrofit this thing, or were all ar's setup for the ability to run these seats. If the answer is that obvious, please spell it out for me. thanks.


----------



## Apollon_Allroad (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 3rd row seat for sale (srv4life)*

Hello from Montreal..
I am looking for a 3rd row seat for my 2003. I know that i don't have the "braket" to hold the seat (the holes are there), neither the belts etc. Are you selling the whole thing or just the seat ???


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_

The allroad faq is a wonderfull site, full of numorous usefull information. That link, links you right into a DIY install of a third row seat in a car that originally didn't have one.

Normally when these guys sell these seats it is the seat only, all the other parts are required to install. A black one on CL here in Seattle for $250.
I do not remember if you can see the mounting holes by just lifting the spare tire cover. I do not have a third row, so I can't say where the seatbelts go either.

_Modified by eurocars at 4:13 PM 7-2-2008_


_Modified by eurocars at 4:14 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*

i wasn't criticizing the website as a whole - just that particular page on the link.... being i'm not a techie, its very hard to understand and there are no real instructions, just random part #'s.
hence my confusion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_hence my confusion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


No - - - it's my confusion








I thought it did include Giblet's DIY but it does not. Uber_ar didn't want to duplicate on the web I suppose. Just the link to the AW thread is there, at the bottom under "Resources"


_Modified by eurocars at 11:55 AM 7-3-2008_


----------

